# HELPPPPPP



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

my mouse just gave birth, i dont know what to do.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

You really don't have to do much.  Just give her good food, make sure she's not disturbed too much. How many did she have?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with thewesterngate. If you're not experienced with handling babies, leave her for at least 2 or three days and make sure she's got plenty of nutritious food. You could also pop a little piece of bread soaked in milk in a dish for her.

The best time for a little peek in the nest is when she's out having a snack. That's useful just to check that all's well. After a couple of days you can check the babies, and then start handling them, just a bit to start with, then more as they develop.

Congrats on the litter.


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

11 at least, two of them were deformed and dead but the others were squeaking.
i touched a few of them to move them towards mamma and i took everything out of the cage except a house (where her and her babies are) the water bottle and the food dish. i have a three story cage but i took the two top floors out, is that a good idea? should i give her milk? how do i know if shes okay, and how many usually live and die? what should i feed her? how long does it take for eyes to open and when can i transfer her and her babies to a tank


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

what temperture should the room be? do they like the room dark or lighted


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Temperature and light as however the mom is used to.

11 is a tad big. If you notice some babies are dead or "left" out, remove them from the nest (not saying it will happen, just that it can - it's part of breeding).
Very good idea that you removed the top floors. A cage with a young litter in it should only have the ground floor, otherwise babies can get stuck if mom moves around too much. It's also a good idea if the cage is not too big for the first few weeks.
Don't give her milk alone, but you can give her some bread soaked in milk. Scrambled egg, porridge, banana and mashed potatoe are some good foods to give - along with the normal food she usually gets. Always make sure she has plenty of food and water. If she runs out, there's a chance she might start eating the babies.
It's not difficult to tell if she's okay. As long as she looks healthy and the babies keep growing and have milk bellies, then everything should be perfect. There's not really an answer to how many usually survive, it depends on different things. But I don't think you should worry about that unless something happens. Eyes open at around 12-13 days of age.
If mom and babies are already alone, then it's not necessary to move them. But you can do it when babies have opened their eyes and start moving around on their own. Be careful, though - when they get to that age they can be rather jumpy and a bit tricky to handle.


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

would it be okay to move them within the first week? if so, how do i do it without harming the babies or mamma


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Pick the whole nest up with the kittens inside. Just scoop it up, as much as possible, in your hands or on a dustpan (gently, in case you catch a baby) and place it in the new cage. The just pick the dam up as normal and put her in the new cage. She should be fine 

A tank is best for babies, when they start crawling about they can squeeze right through bars.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> A tank is best for babies, when they start crawling about they can squeeze right through bars.


Yes, yes. When they're this age they are bouncing off the walls (or in this case through the walls)!


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

How often a day should i give my 'momma' mouse milk soaked bread


----------

